# Sky diving, anyone got a story?



## Doc Road (Sep 23, 2012)

There i was, at the plank. Looking all the way down, earth a long ways down, scard but ready I let go.... what goes through your mind? lets share some tails.....


----------



## wizehop (Sep 23, 2012)

Sky diving is fucking epic. Did it once, loved it. Id like to take the coarse and take it up as a hobby one day. I was pretty fucking nervous going up, but the second we jumped I became immediately relaxed.

Once you jump your so high up you don't even feel like your falling. Its like your floating suspended in mid air. Other than the wind, which I was glad I was wearing goggles, its pretty chill. It was an overload of scenes trying to take everything in, but in no way was it scary.
Once the parachute gets pulled its dead silent as you drift to the ground. Dude I was high off of the experience for a week.


----------



## Doc Road (Sep 23, 2012)

wizehop said:


> Sky diving is fucking epic. Did it once, loved it. Id like to take the coarse and take it up as a hobby one day. I was pretty fucking nervous going up, but the second we jumped I became immediately relaxed.
> 
> Once you jump your so high up you don't even feel like your falling. Its like your floating suspended in mid air. Other than the wind, which I was glad I was wearing goggles, its pretty chill. It was an overload of scenes trying to take everything in, but in no way was it scary.
> Once the parachute gets pulled its dead silent as you drift to the ground. Dude I was high off of the experience for a week.


Sweet story, Ah wish we could all stay that high!


----------

